# Daily allowance - HKD450



## Kiwi2009 (Aug 17, 2009)

Hi - wondering how far HKD 450 will go each day, 7 days a week, for food etc. Accomadation/power etc is being paid for. I will be on a secondment. Interested in thoughts.

thanks


----------



## Dave O'Dottu (Jul 15, 2009)

Kiwi2009 said:


> Hi - wondering how far HKD 450 will go each day, 7 days a week, for food etc. Accomadation/power etc is being paid for. I will be on a secondment. Interested in thoughts.
> 
> thanks


this all depends on what standard you want to live by. 

I am assuming you are iin HK and are able to make and alter the calculations as you experiment. 

You can get unprepared foods at the supermarket. There is one called Wellcome in Kowloon. If you have cooking facilities you figure out what it costs to eat what you want and go down- or upmarket from there. 

The small bakeries that are all over kowloon sell rolls and sandwiches with meat filling for 4 - 10 HKD apiece. The shrimp and mayo or smoked chicken and mayo rolls are quite decent in my opinion at 10 HKD apiece. 

If you can figure on one 7-11 bottled drink at 8 HKD with one of these 3 times a day, that would come to 54 HKD day for this food alone. You can get 1.5 L bottled water at chunking or mirador mansions for 5 HKD. If you got one of these a day that would bring your daily food total to 59 HKD a day. 

this would not include transport or trips to starbucks (or their "Marquise chocolate Mousse Cake), etc. A single trip to Starbucks can set me back 50 HKD. 

You can find discounted clothing in places like the basement of New World Center in Kowloon. You can find huge discounts on things like shoes if you look hard and get there at the right time. Like right now there are big sales on clothing and shoes at the places in the basement of Seibu one floor below Starbucks. This is also an entrance to Tsim Sha Tsui MTR station if you need to locate it.


----------



## andrewhong (Aug 16, 2009)

It can be done! you can easily live on $450 but it wont be a very lavish lifestyle!

you can eat for about $60 per day (2 meals a day) if you eat at local cafes although im not too sure how healthy that is. Buy drinks from 7/11 - beer is like $7 a bottle i think.

in hk it really is how you want to live! If you can pay for it you can have it! If you want to eat nice food or drink in the nice bars you have to pay for it!!! However you can live on a tiny budget if you want. Thats the difference between here and other cities!


----------



## Add260 (Dec 21, 2009)

Kiwi2009 said:


> Hi - wondering how far HKD 450 will go each day, 7 days a week, for food etc. Accomadation/power etc is being paid for. I will be on a secondment. Interested in thoughts.
> 
> thanks


that's about $55 usd per day....if you live near the train line (and dont need to take a taxi to work), and choose to eat breakfast at home, and bring lunch with you from home about 1/2 the time...and the only thing you have to do is pay for dinner..then its very feasible. 

A Set Lunch menuin HK is usually around $200 hkd, unless you do McDonalds or KFC for luch....then you can have cheap chinese, indian, spanish tapas or indonesian food for dinner.


----------

